# Few quick Qs on snake racks.



## Ghillies (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello

currently planning a small snake rack with the threaded rod so I can adjust to different tubs but the main tubs I'll be using are 45L Starmaid tubs (730x440x235mm) and am planning on building 4-6 shelves. Will also be using smaller tubs for smaller snakes/Hatchies.

now to the questions will 3 runs of heat cord spaced 80mm apart be okay for heating 1/3 of the 45L tubs? Should I have every 2 shelves on seperate thermostats (2-3 thermostats) or is 1 fine? Any other tips are welcomed.

Currently going to be housing my Female RHD Woma and Water Python until they are large enough to go into 4x2 enclosures.


----------



## Senator358 (Apr 6, 2016)

Three runs should be enough. Just run it all from one thermostat using a powerboard 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghillies (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. Anyone know a good place to source 41L bells tubs?


----------



## Planky (Apr 11, 2016)

Where u located ?


----------



## Ghillies (Apr 11, 2016)

Planky said:


> Where u located ?



South West QLD mate


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 11, 2016)

80mm apart seems excessive.
I never run heat cord any further than 30mm between each run.
On my hatchy racks (10lt) I have 2 runs, 50mm from the back of tub then 2nd run another 25mm from that one.

If you space heat cord too far apart, you won't get an even temp on the hot spot.
As for working out what size heat spot you need, work out the size of the tub, 1/3 of that should be heated (IMO).
measure and divide by the 30mm separation and that should give you the approx amount of runs required.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ghillies (Apr 11, 2016)

ShaunMorelia said:


> 80mm apart seems excessive.
> I never run heat cord any further than 30mm between each run.
> On my hatchy racks (10lt) I have 2 runs, 50mm from the back of tub then 2nd run another 25mm from that one.
> 
> ...



thank you, that's what I was after. The tubs are 690mm long so 1/3 is 230mm. So would you say 2 runs roughly around 115mm mark and 30mm apart or 3 runs with similar spacing?


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 11, 2016)

Ghillies said:


> thank you, that's what I was after. The tubs are 690mm long so 1/3 is 230mm. So would you say 2 runs roughly around 115mm mark and 30mm apart or 3 runs with similar spacing?



So once you take off the 50mm from each side of the 230mm you've got 130mm left to cover.
I'd say 4 runs would be sufficient to heat that size tub.
The idea is for the animal housed to be able to fit it's entire body on the heat.
Otherwise they mightn't warm up sufficiently and possibly come down with RI etc.


----------



## Ghillies (Apr 11, 2016)

Okay so looking at 32mm spacing for 4 runs to cover 130mm roughly.

so 4 runs of the board is 468x4= 1872+96 (spacing at each end x3) gives me 1968+196 (height to bottom of next tub) = 2164mm per level correct?

2164x5= 10820mm (10.82m) so I'd get a 12m cord, Right? Going to get a extra unheated tub to put the pythons in while I clean their tubs.


----------

